# P*ssed right off....



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

I share the yard where I keep my horse with 2 friends, we share the responsibility of checking them twice a day between us. Friend 1, P, had a fall on monday & has been badly concussed all week so friend 2, S, & I have been doing the checks, me morning, S evening. Got a phonecall last night, P's pony had been found caught up in the electric fencing & very lame. Turns out S hadn't bothered to check them that eve, & not bothered to phone to let us know so someone else could check them. He had been tangled in the fence all day, in the searing heat (he is black too) with no water, the flies had got to his wounds which by last night were crawling with maggots. Had the vet to him today, his upper hind leg looks like a piece of rotting meat  it's going to cost around £400 just for antibiotics, can't tell if the joint is affected yet because of the swelling. If it turns out that the joint is damaged he will be PTS, he is only 5  All because S couldn't be arsed, bearing in mind every farrier, vet & dentist appointment for HER horse one of us has to be there because she refuses to take any time off work  Somebody please talk me out of going & punching her........


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry I can't. Go and punch her.
Actually, seriously no violence please. But she has clearly shown that she can't be trusted. Better to have no one to help, than someone who is unreliable. At least on your own, you know what is and isn't done. I would be livid too. Really hope the horse is OK. Fingers crossed for a good recovery.


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

thats awefull , i dont know anything about horses but i certainly wouldnt be trusting that freind again .


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks, yeah I know violence solves nothing but to have to see that poor young pony in such a state & in so much pain makes my blood boil. I will never trust her again, if it was my TB caught up in that fence I'm pretty sure I would have a dead horse by now, luckily the pony is a Dartmoor so is a lot more chunky & didn't panic himself too badly  If he had only been found sooner he wouldn't be in nearly such a mess as he is, poor little chap. Fingers crossed he picks up over the weekend, if he does end up PTS over something which could have easily been sorted had he been checked then I'm afraid S has it coming  I'll take some pics later, it looks god-awful.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

That's just awful and I truly hope she has a conscience - words just fail me.

Let's hope for the best news.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Some pics of the damage, don't look if your'e squeamish!


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

I know that hitting someone isn't the right way to go about it, but I would totally be in the same situation as you, someone would be having to hold me back, seriously! I can't believe that she'd be so thoughtless, has she shown any kind of remorse over this? Is she going to help with the vets bills as it was partly her fault it's so bad? I know it sounds bad, but if the pony is PTS I hope she feels guilt for the rest of her life!!! (But I truly hope it doesn't result in him being PTS) 

I'd be very tempted to chuck her off the yard to be honest. I wouldn't want someone like that in a position of authority. She isn't fit to look after animals of any kind. 

I hope everything turns out for the best with the pony, my fingers are crossed. xx


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

she does not deserve a horses if she can not be bothered to help others out as others help her i would be so angry if that was my horse and i would make sure she paid for it .
hope the horse gets better soon


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

TBH I dont think I would have had as much restraint as you..

I would have dragged her down to see him by the short and curleys..

This sort of situation is exactly why I have such trust issues..


I hope everything turns out alright for the pony..


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

poor thing. .I would be furious. .. I would like to say I wish it was her horse that it happened to but I wouldn't wish that on any horse!


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for all your well wishes but sadly the vet's opinion is that he is suffering too much & should be PTS. The knacker man will be there soon so I am back off up the yard, we want to let him have a pick of grass in the sunshine before it happens. S is being kicked off the yard, tbh I don't think I could restrain myself if I see her. The whole situation is so tragic & unnessecary, poor little guy


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. What a needless tragedy. Please pass on my sincere condolences to the owner. As for the other one. Punching her is quite simply not enough. Having looked at the photos, PTS is sadly the right decision. I just don't know what else to say. I am so shocked.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you Lucylastic, not stopped crying yet  I was hoping to buy him for our youngest (9), he would have been perfect. I have managed to keep my temper so far with S by avoiding her, but I just sent her a txt asking if she would have the decency to pay the £540 bill for the knacker man (this is on top of all the vets bills already), not had a response yet  
Sleep well little Finn


----------



## xbethx (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow , that sounds awful , hopes he gets betta soon and to be honest if it was my horse i would have a serious word with whoever let that happen


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

omg that is terrible as it is her friends horse that may have to be pts, i hope she feels guilty and is kicking herself for not going! that is all your other friend needs after hurting them self.


----------



## Shady (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh no  I was hoping that the news would be good. I'm so, so sorry that the poor little guy has to be put down, but if he is suffering and in pain then all you can do is take comfort in the knowledge that he is in a better place and no longer hurting. I know that's little comfort in these situations. 

My thoughts are with both you and your friend who's pony it was. He'll be waiting for her at Rainbow Bridge. <3


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your friend's pony.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't punch her.. you might hurt your hand. Give me an address and I'll send you a stockwhip!!!!

Seriously I would HATE to have her concience. It would be worse than the bloody stockwhip.

That poor pony. I'm so sorry for you and the owner.


----------



## shula (Oct 18, 2009)

can i come and punch for you? what a waste, so sorry for you all


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

omg how has the owner taken all this?? i would be furious!!


----------

